# Ju-87



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Nice clip of some Stuka's doing their thing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nice clip of some Stuka's doing their thing.



Very cool, I like to tank rising in the air when its hit!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, the hits are pretty damn accurate too. 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2005)

You're not kidding! My god, who needs a warthog?!?


----------



## Aggie08 (May 8, 2005)

wow, cool footage... without fighters around to harass them i'll bet they really could make a huge impact, and with the whistles they had put on it would make them even more effective


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

Many of those 'heroes' where children and women killers..

But indeed, very interesting footage!


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

They might have killed a woman or child. So did the Allied and Soviet air forces.


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

It's not like the iron bombs of those days could discriminate between combatant and non-combatant. Plan_d is right, it happened on both sides.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 10, 2005)

the winner writes the history books, and every german gets a bad reputation regardless of what they did, there were honorable men on each side as well as real bad dudes


----------



## HealzDevo (May 10, 2005)

But then you have the fact that the Germans did actually knowingly strafe civilian columns of women and children with the Stukas. This is very different as the actual target to cause panic was the women and children. Also Germany had followed this terror bombing from Poland, France to Britain of deliberately bombing targets knowing there were civilians there. I think the Allies when they were doing the city bombing were more concerned with taking out infrastructure such as police stations and factories. However, they really didn't have the real time tracking capabilities that the military has today. They had to rely on Resistence members picking out targets in cities that needed to be bombed.


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

I have to disagree somewhat. When the allies bombed cities, thay also knew that civilians were there. Granted, there were military targets as well, but Dresden and Tokyo are good examples of overkill. I am certainly not going to say it was wrong, but want to point out that both sides did it.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 17, 2005)

junkers JU-87G-2 attacking russian JS-2 tank.


----------



## Erich (May 18, 2005)

CB I can;t seem to get your G-2 mpeg to run...

not having zip drive I pose the question about the above doc film. How does anyone know for fact that the certain Stuka unit bombing armored vehicles was indeed responsible for strafing civilians. quite a bit of generalization gentlemen with out documented facts................shame


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

Nice clip....... Im wondering if thats an actual sound bite, or added for effect.......


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 18, 2005)

Erich

I am not sure why you dont see the clip, it should run with the estandar windows media. 

Aniway the zip extractor can be downloaded from here:

http://www.winzip.com/downwz.htm


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Nice clip 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

The RAF bombed Berlin in pure revenge for the Luftwaffe bombing British cities at the start. 

Allied fighter-bombers destroyed trains, ships and columns with civilians in them. 

As with, evan, I don't think it was wrong. After all, total war had already been declared no one was going to be safe. Both sides did it though, that is what has to be remembered. 

World War 2 wasn't as black and white as history likes to make out.


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

That clip of the wrecked IS-2 is on one of the propaganda reels, I posted.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 18, 2005)

I had these saved in the hard disk for some time.

I dowloaded it from warbirdheaven.de a site no longer active.

I really dont see that posted before.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

What? No, the clip of the IS-2 is in a different video I've posted.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 19, 2005)

Really?....well so dont worrry about it.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Again, what? No, I'm not worrying about it - I was just pointing it out!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 3, 2008)

( edited, wronly posted, is not a video)


----------

